# How long is a bottle of Tenacity good for?



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

As the subject line says, how long is a bottle of Tenacity good for? I bought a bottle last season that I never even opened. It has been stored in a climate controlled area, so never exposed to high heat or freezing temps. Is there an expiration for Tenacity? I've researched and read 3-5 years of shelf life, but I'm curious if that holds up with real world use.

Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It should last at least 3 years under good storage. But I would make sure to stir or swirl it before each use or every so often if in storage, as it tends to separate, and eventually the heavier part will solidify at the bottom and cause problems. I wouldn't want to shake it and introduce air bubbles, though.


----------



## spraying_and_praying (Feb 24, 2021)

Green said:


> It should last at least 3 years under good storage. But I would make sure to stir or swirl it before each use or every so often if in storage, as it tends to separate, and eventually the heavier part will solidify at the bottom and cause problems. I wouldn't want to shake it and introduce air bubbles, though.


Thanks. Good tip. I left it in a conditioned space so it wouldn't freeze over the winter. I'll have to swirl it soon and hope it hasn't separated. It didn't get any use last season, and has been sitting on a shelf for some time.


----------

